# call of the wild!



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

here's mama's little wolf boy! i took him outside for a few minutes to check things out and get a pic in the grass with this toy i found while cleaning and organizing things hehe.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh my gosh, what a cutie! Beautiful coat.


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

:shock: Wow, they really look like twins!!! Jumba is so beautiful.


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Awwww....the cute little gordito baby  

He looks soo squishy...you just wanna give him kisses and huggies  :wave:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

SunnyFLMum said:


> Awwww....the cute little gordito baby
> 
> He looks soo squishy...you just wanna give him kisses and huggies  :wave:


jumba wants me to tell you:
oh come on first you pointed out his tiny winky lol and now you are calling the ferocious wolf squishy and wanting to kive HUGGIES and KISSES! you've embarassed him enough lol from now on "the cute little gordito baby" is wolf king to you!


----------



## kalena25 (Sep 3, 2005)

omg he is so adorable!!!


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

Your gonna laugh.. but when i first scrolled down i thought you got jumba a twin!! i thought it was another chi! It looks just like jumba.,. uncanny,,


----------



## cocoasmama (Apr 30, 2005)

He is so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jennie cocoasmama


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Roie said:


> Your gonna laugh.. but when i first scrolled down i thought you got jumba a twin!! i thought it was another chi! It looks just like jumba.,. uncanny,,


I thought exactly the same thing at first glance. :lol: :lol:


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

He looks so much like that toy! Too cute!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah if i didn't know any better i'd think i have a wolf instead of a chi lol.


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> SunnyFLMum said:
> 
> 
> > Awwww....the cute little gordito baby
> ...


Errr...Yes SCARY Wolfie dude...I mean "King"......LOL :notworthy:


----------



## yellowpony02 (Aug 22, 2005)

You could tell people he's a minature wolf and they'd believe it! He's so cute. I love how unique he is. ♥Kim & Tink


----------



## *Tanya* (Aug 29, 2005)

He's beyond CUTE!!! :love7:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

He gets prettier every time I see him! :wink:


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Well this is the first time I have seen him and I LOVE him. He is such a beautiful color.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

thanks everyone :wave: 

i wish you all could meet him in person he is such a character lol and the funniest thing is today we were watching a wolf documentary and when they were howling on tv he woke up from his nap (which is something new lmao!) and stared at the tv.


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY (Aug 20, 2005)

he's sooo gorgeous..i've never seen a chi like him around here...too cute for words


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

awwww he's so cute! He really looks like a wolf pup!!!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

That's so funny and cute Mandy!  They do look alike, even their colouring but of course Jumba is much better looking. I really looove that pic with his tongue out. It's cuter than cute!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

mychisangel said:


> That's so funny and cute Mandy!  They do look alike, even their colouring but of course Jumba is much better looking. I really looove that pic with his tongue out. It's cuter than cute!


i've never seen his full tongue until i took that pic lol. soon as i snapped the pic he started panting, i was in shock how huge it is lol. 

thanks for all your compliments everyone :wave: i love my fatty boy, i get told every time we go to the pet store that he must be mixed and it's getting annoying. some lady told me he was a mix, i mean she just outright said he's a cute, he can't be purebred though and i say well, yeah he is. i paid 5 thousand dollars on this wolf chihuahua hybrid :roll: the cashier was like are you serious and i said of course not! he's akc papered long haired chihuahua but try telling that to miss chi expert over here, (the lady was behind me) and she was like ugh! the cashier (who is such a sweetie) tried hard to keep from laughing.


----------

